# Access - Spaltenweiser export nach Excel aus Listenfeld



## rockabillyjimmy (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Button "Preview" mit dem ich vier Spalten aus einer SQL-Datenbank
(Zugriff über ODBC) auslese und in einem Listenfeld ausgebe.
Welche Daten in den vier Spalten stehen wird über zwei Dropdown-felder ausgewählt.
Jetzt möchte ich den Inhalt des Listenfeldes nach Excel exportieren,
Problem dabei ist das ich es in ein bereits bestehendes Excelformular exportieren muss,
und die erste Spalte in Zelle B3 eingefügt werden soll, die zweite ind D3, die dritte in E3 und
die vierte in F3.

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

Danke, Gruß rockabilly


----------

